# TriRail's funky engine (not the turbine!)



## Miami Joe (Jun 16, 2004)

Has anyone rode TriRail's experimental piece of trash?

It looks like it sits in the yard, next to the Bombardier Turbine all the time.

I find it hard to believe that Trirail would spend 2 million dollars to park Trains in their yard and call it a test. Sounds like something Amtrak WOULD do!!! 

Any info would be appreciated.

Miami Joe


----------



## battalion51 (Jun 17, 2004)

Are you talking about the DMU Joe? Is it a Maroon color, have windows, look more like a Cab Car than it does an Engine?


----------



## Miami Joe (Jun 17, 2004)

That's the one!!! 

Anybody been able to ride it? If you know of any past posts, pass the dates so I can catch up.

Thanks!

Miami joe B)


----------



## engine999 (Jun 17, 2004)

Didn't the state buy it? If they did, it would be typical of any state prjoect. Sitting around with no progress.


----------



## battalion51 (Jun 17, 2004)

I know the state bought a full set of cars which Tri-Rail will use most of the time (other parts of the state can use it for demonstration projects). The set isn't supposed to be delivered until July I believe. So I think after the trials with the DMU pushing a standard set finished they kinda sheleved any work until they get the full set from Colorado Railcar.


----------



## Miami Joe (Jun 18, 2004)

Last thing I heard was it was a two million dollar test project and the DMU's were leased from CRC.

I have only seen 1 DMU, there are supposed to be two. I don't recall anything about matching car sets for them. I assumed they would pull the existing car sets.

I don't think they have started the test. I never see the thing moving.

Miami JOe


----------



## engine999 (Jun 18, 2004)

Whats going on with those ns units tri-rail bought?


----------



## AlanB (Jun 18, 2004)

Guys,

This is more of a commuter topic, than an Amtrak topic, so I've moved it to the commuter forum.


----------



## Amfleet (Jun 18, 2004)

engine999 said:


> Whats going on with those ns units tri-rail bought?


I think they're being rebuilt by Boise Locomotive out in Ohio.


----------



## Miami Joe (Jun 18, 2004)

The locos are sitting down here in Hialeah. 

They are sitting in CSX's freight yard and they haven't moved for a least a year. They are still black, with the TRX logo stenciled on. They have been designated numbers between 810-820. I can't recall the exact numbers.

I've never seen them running or anyone working on them. 

Miami Joe


----------



## battalion51 (Jun 19, 2004)

Well I spoke with Tri-Rail's Chief Mechanical Officer last month and there are currently no plans to do anything with the engines. They've been numbered 812-817 and really haven't been of any use to anyone. Since Tri-Rail bought the engines the only really thing they've done with them is take the air compressor out of 812 and put it in 803 or 804. They don't have the money right now to get the engines rebuilt, and the bid for the rebuild hasn't been sent out yet. It's likely that MPI will be the rebuilder but they might get under bid.


----------



## Miami Joe (Jun 20, 2004)

That's good info!! 

When I go back to work next week, I'll see if I can get an update.

Miami Joe B)


----------



## engine999 (Jun 20, 2004)

Dose tri-rail need the extra motive currently? Were these bought for expanded service after double tracking, or FEC service? They are sort of pointless with out coaches to use.


----------

